# He Ruide



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

For those of you that have followed He Ruide, I found out yesterday that he has past away in Oct of last year. His memorial information is here Clifford Henry Condolences | Sign the Guest Book | MUELLER FUNERAL HOME, INC.

You be missed buddy...


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

I knew he had been battling that damn cancer for years. He was a great source of knowledge when he used to post here.


----------

